# Connexion iPad wifi en 3G via iPhone



## Panabol (25 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

La question est dans le sujet :
Je recherche un éventuel moyen de connecter un iPad wifi sur le réseau 3G depuis un iPhone (non jailbreaké).

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Defcon (25 Juin 2011)

Salut,

A ma connaissance l'unique façon de partager sa connexion 3G avec un iPad Wifi sans jailbreaker ton appareil est de prendre une option de partage auprès de ton opérateur téléphonique.

C'est ce que j'ai fais en étant chez Orange. Il m'en coûte 6,90/mois (9 en temps normal il me semble) pour 200Mo de données. C'est peu, mais parfaitement suffisant pour mon usage (relevé de mails principalement).

Bon WE


----------



## supreme51 (26 Juin 2011)

Gratuit chez bouygues télécom si tu as un forfait illimité


----------

